# eff demonoid



## Valence (Mar 6, 2011)

what the hell?

http://www.demonoid.me apparently decided that they are PASSWORD PROTECTING access to torrents that they provide.

Who the hell do you think that you are?  What, are you some kind of SELLOUT??

I guess its just normal for the same people advocationg "open source software" to just protect their work from the same people they claim to be helping.

AND IM SUPPOSED TO BE USING LINUX TO SUPPORT YOU?? When I can't even download the latest torrents?!

Fuck you Demonoid! I hope you get arrested and tried for copyright infringement.  I hope (allbeit fruitlessly) to see your grey matter splattered on the busiest intersection I can find and your torso and limbs set ablase just for my entertainment.  I want to eat you.  I want to devour you.  You are everything that my generation isn't.  You are nothing but self-important, elitist fucks.  And to think you represented something "open-source" (which was idealist from the get-go).

Fuck linux.  If you think linux is somehow better than microsoft products, i dont even want to talk to you.  If you advocate linux after this shenanigan, you are either very late into the game, or you just cant distinguish your face from your ass.  Linux is dead.  Stop advocating it.  Period.


----------



## Conker (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm confused. I've been using demonoid for awhile now and I don't recall having that problem. They aren't mentioning it on the homepage of your link so...What? 

I'm a member, how does this effect me? >.>


----------



## Bando (Mar 6, 2011)

IIRC demonoid has had the membership thing for quite awhile. Old news, OP.

And what the hell is up with the mini Linux rant? I am confuse.


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Mar 6, 2011)

Perhaps they just want to know who they're providing for?


----------



## Valence (Mar 6, 2011)

oh ok, i guess open source is just going to have some sort of great comback and all the world will awe at its greatness.  im sorry, responders, i guess that in time i will be proven wrong and open source is the way.

And also, i guess that getting a membership on Demonoid isnt elitist at all.  i can just waltz in and get one with no prior history whatsoever.  I think that my altruescence and inner humanity will justify this, and these fucks will let their guard down and let me have an account because im so nice.

Yes, it will all work in my favor because open-source is a humanitarian thing and will be appreciative of my kindness.  Yes.  It will all work out in the end, and Linux will overcome Microsoft.  How wrong, good sirs, how wrong was I, the lowly END USER.


----------



## Valence (Mar 6, 2011)

Conker said:


> I'm confused. I've been using demonoid for awhile now and I don't recall having that problem. They aren't mentioning it on the homepage of your link so...What?
> 
> I'm a member, how does this effect me? >.>



It doesn't.  Microsoft controlls your fate because they are all powerful, and the linux jerkass fucktards are here to save the day.  Bend over and let the pleasure of open-source wash over you, for it will (in time) prove to be a better product (lol you stupid fuck).  Would you rather actually buy something worth value, or have a bunch of nerds give you something they say is worth something (for their own popularity and supposed future profit)?????????


----------



## Bando (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, this rant makes absolutely no sense now, and apparently is all rooted in the evils of open-source.

OP needs to install Gentoo.


----------



## Valence (Mar 6, 2011)

evidently, this thread is far above the intellectual capacities of the readership.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Mar 6, 2011)

All right, OP, you're being a moron and here's why:

Demonoid isn't for anyone to just stroll right in, and so far as I'm aware, they never claimed to be. Yes, being a member is free. Yes, you can download as many torrents as you like from the place. The catch is though that you have to know someone that already uses Demonoid and get them to give you a membership code so that you can sign up. This helps them keep unwanted people from getting access to the site. 

Stop whining like a child just because you can't get your way or figure out how a website works and get off of your holier-than-thou pedestal.


----------



## Valence (Mar 6, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> All right, OP, you're being a moron and here's why:
> 
> Demonoid isn't for anyone to just stroll right in, and so far as I'm aware, they never claimed to be. Yes, being a member is free. Yes, you can download as many torrents as you like from the place. The catch is though that you have to know someone that already uses Demonoid and get them to give you a membership code so that you can sign up. This helps them keep unwanted people from getting access to the site.
> 
> Stop whining like a child just because you can't get your way or figure out how a website works and get off of your holier-than-thou pedestal.




Negatory, my good sir.  BitTorrent wouldn't even exist if it weren't for the misguided open source movement.  The membership should be free.  They are just being pussies because they don't want to get caught by the FBI or whoever the fuck goes after copyright infringement.  If you're going to be a pussy, you should face the wrath.  'Nuff said.


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Mar 6, 2011)

Valence said:


> evidently, this thread is far above the intellectual capacities of the readership.


 
Last I checked demonoid does not have a password protect for the  torrents >_>. Man your head is so far up your ass its ridiculous >_>


----------



## mitchau (Mar 6, 2011)

OP when was the last time you checked demoinoid? Like 3 years ago? Would you like an invitation code? It's not really a very good site anyway tbh.


----------



## choochoobracket (Mar 6, 2011)

Even if all the insane rambling here were in principle true or vaguely began to make sense, do you believe it's unethical for an open source project to restrict its membership or charge for the finished product? Maybe you ought to read a little more Stallman before you go spouting off!!1


----------



## Xenke (Mar 6, 2011)

Jesus Christ OP, are you a moron or what?

I mean, sure, I've known people who were really in to open source and Linux and all that, but I don't think I've met any who are as screwed up as you are.

Seriously, take a chill pill, find alternate links. It's not that fucking hard.


----------



## Redregon (Mar 6, 2011)

Valence said:


> evidently, this thread is far above the intellectual capacities of the readership.


 
Lolz! yeh, because only you seem to be the one that's smart enough to comprehend a rant like this.

try harder


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 6, 2011)

Valence, why the fuck are you using an old drawing of mine as your avatar? Seriously. And posting this psychobabble with it.


----------



## Aden (Mar 6, 2011)

d'awwww
Baby's First Private Torrent Site
By Fisher Price


----------



## Conker (Mar 6, 2011)

Valence said:


> It doesn't.


Yeah, that's what I figured.

Carry on being retarded.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 6, 2011)

What in the fuck does 'open source' and 'microsoft' even have to do with a website with semi-closed membership?


----------



## Runefox (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow. You know what, dude? You probably shouldn't be owning a computer, much less looking for torrent sites to download shit you should be paying for for free, and seriously much less complaining about them. None of what you're talking about has anything to do with anything. Grow up.

Demonoid doesn't represent open source, Linux, Bittorrent, or anything else. I am surprised that you are able to actually form words.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 6, 2011)

What the...

There is like, no correlation in anything that is being said at all here.


----------



## Valence (Mar 7, 2011)

Nah, open source is dead.  Sorry.


----------



## Takun (Mar 7, 2011)

Demonoid isn't even that good, mainly because it wasn't password protected and no one really gave a shit.  They really need the password stuff and more to actually make the community better.  It's not really even a step up from The Pirate Bay.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm confused as to what OP is ranting about. 

Seriously, Demonoid only allowing members to download torrents from the site is years old news. I waited for quite a while for them to open reg and get an account, but that's beside the point. If you still want an invite just ask. >.> 

tbh Demonoid isn't all that good, ISOhunt and the like have more stuff, and Demonoid requires you to keep up a certain seed/dl ratio in order to keep your account.


----------



## Takun (Mar 7, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> I'm confused as to what OP is ranting about.
> 
> Seriously, Demonoid only allowing members to download torrents from the site is years old news. I waited for quite a while for them to open reg and get an account, but that's beside the point. If you still want an invite just ask. >.>
> 
> tbh Demonoid isn't all that good, ISOhunt and the like have more stuff, and Demonoid requires you to keep up a certain seed/dl ratio in order to keep your account.


 
They finally have a required ratio?  About time.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 7, 2011)

Valence said:


> Nah, open source is dead.  Sorry.


 
Gee, I don't recall news of Demonoid using anything covered by the GNU Affero GPL or anything else requiring them to have open membership.  This in addition to everything everyone else above has said above about Demonoid.

You should really go look up the Free Software Foundation or Open Source Initiative or the Mozilla Foundation -- or indeed any of the thousands of open source projects -- all thriving today, before pronouncing open source dead.  "Open source" does not mean what you seem to think it means.


----------



## Bobskunk (Mar 7, 2011)

dummy is confusing "a bittorrent tracker" with "bittorrent itself"

bittorrent is free, bittorrent is a data transfer method, and bittorrent can be used for many things (legal and illegal) and even has many different clients

demonoid is a site where you sign up to have access to files, kinda like how you have to sign up to FA to see porn.  demonoid offers torrent tracking to facilitate the transfer of data to/from your computer.  they have absolutely nothing to do with the bittorrent client, protocol or concept, other than it's the method they use to distribute files.  they don't host any of the files, either, it's all indirect, from user to user.  a lot of those torrents are pirated software and other media, so that's got nothing to do with open source (FOSS isn't about pirating other people's IP or getting free-as-in-beer software)

you really have absolutely no idea what you're talking about, do you?  holy god, just reply to this post with "yeah, sorry, i misunderstood everything and made a silly thread that became really sad and i apologize" and be done with it.  i don't want to see you digging your hole of shame and embarrassment even further into the ground


----------



## Valence (Mar 7, 2011)

I r sorry guys.  My silly thread has become teh sads.


----------



## Xenke (Mar 7, 2011)

Valence said:


> I r sorry guys.  My silly thread has become teh sads.


 
"Become"?

No, your thread didn't become sad, it started out that way.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 7, 2011)

Takun said:


> They finally have a required ratio?  About time.


 
They've had that since I registered, which is a good 3 or 4 years ago now.


----------



## choochoobracket (Mar 7, 2011)

Demonoid's ratio tracking reportedly doesn't work at all for a lot of people (mine's been stuck at the same mediocre but adequate number for years now). Also, thank you ten times Bobskunk for bothering to actually take apart OP's goofball words!


----------



## Taralack (Mar 7, 2011)

choochoobracket said:


> Demonoid's ratio tracking reportedly doesn't work at all for a lot of people (mine's been stuck at the same mediocre but adequate number for years now).


 
Yeah. Mine fluctuates with a 0.1 difference sometimes, but I hardly use the site anyway so it doesn't matter.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (Mar 7, 2011)

This thread reminds me of myself, when I was 10.


----------



## Aden (Mar 7, 2011)

Takun said:


> It's not really even a step up from The Pirate Bay.


 
The seeders are a bit faster, but that's about it
at least it's easy to get ratio because it's more or less public :V


----------



## Shiroka (Mar 7, 2011)

Screw demonoid, thepiratebay is still a thousand times better... also I lol'd at the open source bits. What a clueless rant indeed.

I call troll, if it wasn't already done :V


----------



## CyberFoxx (Mar 7, 2011)

Personally, I find Demonoid and TPB to both be quite good. Then again, I just use them to grab CC licensed remixes, albums, etc...


----------

